# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Air Condition multi split

## tgi

Καλημέρα
Χαρίζω λειτουργικό Air Condition Carrier, μοντέλο 38AS220 multi split (μια εξωτερική μονάδα και δύο εσωτερικές)
Ιδανικό για διπλανά δωμάτια με ένα μπαλκόνι.
Εχει Freon μέσα.


   

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ : αυτός που θα παραλάβει, θα αναλάβει και την απεγκατάσταση του! Η μία από τις δύο εσωτερικές μονάδες έχει απεγκατασταθεί.
Το Air Condition βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά.

----------

